# 45 (Long) Colt bullets?



## leam (Sep 15, 2006)

I'm looking at some Cowboy Action Shooting and want to use 45 (Long) Colts. Can I use my 45 ACP lead bullets (.452) or do I need different ones? Loads will range from decent boom to black powder.

ciao!

leam


----------

